# A B-day extra for oldest Son



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Carved this to give to my son who has a store front called Pirate Traders.
Old growth red fir, 11x12x1.85.
Rough = 1/2 em @ about 1-1/2 hours. A 1/4 woulda' been another hour so trying to save time.
Finish = 1/8 bn @ about 2-1/2 hours. Went slow because the 1/2" em couldn't get into some of the deeper pockets so the 1/8 had extra work to do. Didn't save any time there :laugh2:.
Stain = golden pecan and then golden oak rubbed off the high spots.
Have yet to rattle can clear.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your putting out some awesome stuff Gail . That's amazing.
I don't understand how a router bit makes some of those inside cuts , it's almost like your using a 5 axis CNC router


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work Gale. Your son will proudly display that I'm sure.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say this is about as awesome as your Harley sign. But I really do like that Harley sign.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, Gail. I bet that will be well received.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That is cool!!


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

'Shiver me timbers'


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sure he will like it.

That Joe's CNC does a great job.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

gtsharp said:


> Carved this to give to my son who has a store front called Pirate Traders.
> Old growth red fir, 11x12x1.85.
> Rough = 1/2 em @ about 1-1/2 hours. A 1/4 woulda' been another hour so trying to save time.
> Finish = 1/8 bn @ about 2-1/2 hours. Went slow because the 1/2" em couldn't get into some of the deeper pockets so the 1/8 had extra work to do. Didn't save any time there :laugh2:.
> ...


Very nice job Gale. What are the dimensions of this.?
David


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> Very nice job Gale. What are the dimensions of this.?
> David


11" wide x 12" high x 1.85" deep


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you kidding me? Amazingly nice!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, well done!!


----------

